# Builder wants deposit for materials ?



## cyberknight (1 Jan 2021)

Is this normal ?
We have had a good quote from a recommended builder to refelt and relay the roof tiles along with soffits and guttering for £2200 for a 3 bed semi , the builder is asking for £500 up front for materials


----------



## Spiderweb (1 Jan 2021)

A solvent builder should be able to stand the £500 material costs, I would pay on the day the work is completed to your satisfaction. Be careful.
Edit - just to add, reputable builders usually have accounts at builders merchants therefore they wouldn’t require immediate payment for mats anyway.


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Jan 2021)

How well do you know the builder? If he is using one job to pay for another serious alarm bells would be ringing for me. Personally, I would find another builder.


----------



## Ian H (1 Jan 2021)

Sounds like good business practice to me.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (1 Jan 2021)

It's not unusual. If the builder is reputable, and the amount is comparatively small you've nothing to lose. The materials will be on site even if the builder does a runner.


----------



## berty bassett (1 Jan 2021)

Speaking as a builder I would say give him the deposit as soon as the materials have been delivered , you know you’ve got something to show for your money and he’s more assured he ain’t out of pocket if you turn out to be an arse - everyone’s a winner 
I got stitched up by someone who had £1000 materials then didn’t pay for ages - it hurts , now I always write all materials are mine until payment received


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Is this normal ?
> We have had a good quote from a recommended builder to refelt and relay the roof tiles along with soffits and guttering for £2200 for a 3 bed semi , the builder is asking for £500 up front for materials


Two points for me, it sounds too cheap and a good builder who is solvent should not need to ask for a deposit. I've been in my house for 37 years and never paid a deposit for building work which happens to include having all the graduated slates removed, new battens, felt and slates reinstalled.


----------



## sheddy (1 Jan 2021)

There are crooks who ask for cash up front. Guess what happens next.
As above, wait until work has started.


----------



## Gunk (1 Jan 2021)

We had a big kitchen refit including removing some walls two years ago, total was around £40,000 both the builder and kitchen company asked for stage payments, as long as you know and trust them it’s not a problem.


----------



## berty bassett (1 Jan 2021)

Got to be a bit of trust on both sides - just as there are bad builders , there are horrendous customers
On saying that , for a 3 bed , it does sound very cheap


----------



## Bazzer (1 Jan 2021)

The last two major building works we had done; an extension and paving to the front and rear of the house, had stage payments. Some work was done, the builder asked for payment for the work done.


----------



## berty bassett (1 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> a good builder who is solvent should not need to ask for a deposit


Probably he doesn’t - but if they don’t know each other it may ease his mind a bit 
It’s ok saying a builder doesn’t have to pay his account for 60 days - but he does have to pay it - even if he has been stitched up 
Works both ways , maybe he’s a smaller builder so can do it cheaper but needs the cash flow quicker , I don’t know 
If in too much doubt maybe go for a bigger company with bigger reputation and bigger costs 
Any way of finding out a previous customer if worried 
But still don’t think builder is wrong to ask for material money - buy it yourself and get him to do job ?


----------



## Low Gear Guy (1 Jan 2021)

Paying a deposit up front is financially risky. Is it possible for you to pay for the materials yourself? We did this with a gas boiler which was installed by the plumber. I think this was his plan to stay under the VAT threshold.


----------



## itboffin (1 Jan 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Is this normal ?
> We have had a good quote from a recommended builder to refelt and relay the roof tiles along with soffits and guttering for £2200 for a 3 bed semi , the builder is asking for £500 up front for materials



I had exactly the same when i had my roof done 2 years ago i immediately said er what now! anyway I didnt pay anything upfront he still turned up and did an amazing job, I paid in full within minutes of him completing the job.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (1 Jan 2021)

Why not ask him to have the materials delivered and you'll pay the supplier direct?


----------



## cyberknight (1 Jan 2021)

https://www.ratedpeople.com/profile/ben-jones-building-services/


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jan 2021)

Did he come to you via Ratedpeople.com? If so do you have any come back on them? you can obviously leave bad review if it doesn't go well


----------



## Slick (1 Jan 2021)

Tradesmen need to protect themselves, I would agree to pay on site delivery to give you both a chance but I would never go off an online review. A recommendation is only really worth listening to if you know exactly who it's coming from.


----------



## bikingdad90 (1 Jan 2021)

£2,200 for a 3 bed semi is very cheap, does this include dry ridges or cemented ridges and new or the same ridges; at that price I am assuming it will be over cladding as opposed to ripping out wood and fitting plastic. Also do you require guard-eves to keep rubbish, dirty and little critters out?

I am also assuming he is working off a ladder? Are you happy to accept this risk or would you feel safer and happier with the insurance risk if he used scaffolding?

We were quoted for our kitchen extension to be refelted and the back to be redone with plastic cladding and new guttering about £2,500 so I’d expect the same again for the front.


----------



## irw (1 Jan 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> I am also assuming he is working off a ladder? Are you happy to accept this risk or would you feel safer and happier with the insurance risk if he used scaffolding?



Surely that's not for the OP to worry about? I'd expect a roofer to carry their own insurance!


----------



## Kingfisher101 (1 Jan 2021)

No chance, pay when the job is complete.
No way would I give any workman anything upfront. Get someone else, you should be getting at least 3 quotes anyway before you decide anything.
Have you checked all his insurances, his address, qualifications and registrations etc as well?


----------



## MntnMan62 (1 Jan 2021)

It really depends on the size of the job. For larger jobs, it is typical that the intial deposit covers the cost of a large portion of the materials. But for smaller projects such as yours, the material costs don't relate to the amount of the deposit, which is typically a percentage of the entire job. Anywhere from 10% and 33% is appropriate. And on small jobs that run lesss than $1,000 there typically isn't a deposit at all. I would add that for even some small jobs I will get more than one estimate. This way you know what different contractors are asking for. I know it's tempting to just get one estimate but then you really don't know if you are paying an appropriate price for your project. It's like houses. I laugh when I hear people say they only spoke to one broker before listing their home. And even funnier, the broker they go with is a family friend who may have just gotten into the business a short while ago.


----------



## Goldenretriever (1 Jan 2021)

I wouldh've probably done such a small job without a deposit, but never off a ladder. Not only is it not safe but I don't think you would be able to do a quaity job standing on a ladder, it's tiring. My main business used to be kitchens , bedrooms and joinery. 50% deposit balance on completion, no deposit no job simple as that.


----------



## Goldenretriever (1 Jan 2021)

cyberknight said:


> https://www.ratedpeople.com/profile/ben-jones-building-services/


I personally don't trust any of these trade bodies that you, the trader pay to belong to. I would never join any, prefered to be refered by previous customers.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jan 2021)

Is he totally removing all the roof tiles, lifting the lats, replacing all the underfelt with glass reinforced felt, putting the lats back on, then re-tiling, then doing soffits & guttering, or is he just lifting the bottom 3 or so rows?


----------



## cyberknight (1 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Is he totally removing all the roof tiles, lifting the lats, replacing all the underfelt with glass reinforced felt, putting the lats back on, then re-tiling, then doing soffits & guttering, or is he just lifting the bottom 3 or so rows?


remove top 3 rows then work up relathe and underfelt moving existing tiles up as he goes as i understand it


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2021)

It's not uncommon. 

Conversely, you could ask what he newds and order it yourself. Not only does it give you some security, but it removes the opportunity for him to add a 10% mark up.


----------



## Slick (1 Jan 2021)

irw said:


> Surely that's not for the OP to worry about? I'd expect a roofer to carry their own insurance!


For business to business contracts the client does retain a lot of the liability which is why cowboys don't work for larger clients as they have to jump through hoops to prove competence. A small domestic job like this theoretically could leave the OP liable but it's unlikely in reality.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Jan 2021)

MntnMan62 said:


> It really depends on the size of the job. For larger jobs, it is typical that the intial deposit covers the cost of a large portion of the materials. But for smaller projects such as yours, the material costs don't relate to the amount of the deposit, which is typically a percentage of the entire job. Anywhere from 10% and 33% is appropriate. And on small jobs that run lesss than $1,000 there typically isn't a deposit at all. I would add that for even some small jobs I will get more than one estimate. This way you know what different contractors are asking for. I know it's tempting to just get one estimate but then you really don't know if you are paying an appropriate price for your project. It's like houses. I laugh when I hear people say they only spoke to one broker before listing their home. And even funnier, the broker they go with is a family friend who may have just gotten into the business a short while ago.


we are getting another quote from the builder who did the house behind us 3 years ago for £2500 just for the roof


----------



## Slick (1 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> It's not uncommon.
> 
> Conversely, you could ask what he newds and order it yourself. Not only does it give you some security, but it removes the opportunity for him to add a 10% mark up.


If they are worth their salt at all they will be on a discount with the supplier and put on their mark up and still be cheaper than the client going to a merchant.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jan 2021)

cyberknight said:


> remove top 3 rows then work up relathe and underfelt moving existing tiles up as he goes as i understand it


I thought you had to start at the bottom, as the tiles & the fibreglass sheet, what you are referring to as felt, has to overlap from the top. But I'm not a roofer, nor a builder


----------



## cyberknight (1 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> I thought you had to start at the bottom, as the tiles & the fibreglass sheet, what you are referring to as felt, has to overlap from the top. But I'm not a roofer, nor a builder


could have been the bottom i just remember the bit about removing 3 rows at a time  the usual thing in my house of dealing with my family , lack of sleep and lack of anything to de stress atm with the weather being so cack


----------



## Gunk (1 Jan 2021)

You might need a couple of CC members over to supervise the work, they all sound like they’re master builders


----------



## Skibird (1 Jan 2021)

cyberknight said:


> could have been the bottom i just remember the bit about removing 3 rows at a time  the usual thing in my house of dealing with my family , lack of sleep and lack of anything to de stress atm with the weather being so cack


Hubby is a very well sought after builder, and one of the things he is always surprised about, is the lack of information other builders leave out on their quotes, which leaves an opportunity to 'add things on'. His quotes basically state EVERYTHING he is going to do, and he always get's told this by clients. If your quote is not clear on what work is going to be done, that could be a worry, although it does seem to be the norm.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Jan 2021)

Skibird said:


> Hubby is a very well sought after builder, and one of the things he is always surprised about, is the lack of information other builders leave out on their quotes, which leaves an opportunity to 'add things on'. His quotes basically state EVERYTHING he is going to do, and he always get's told this by clients. If your quote is not clear on what work is going to be done, that could be a worry, although it does seem to be the norm.


nothing is in stone yet all i have is a written quote done in a few mins whilst he was here i can always ask for a full one and ensure we get a contract before i hand over any moolah


----------



## bikingdad90 (1 Jan 2021)

Skibird said:


> Hubby is a very well sought after builder, and one of the things he is always surprised about, is the lack of information other builders leave out on their quotes, which leaves an opportunity to 'add things on'. His quotes basically state EVERYTHING he is going to do, and he always get's told this by clients. If your quote is not clear on what work is going to be done, that could be a worry, although it does seem to be the norm.



Agreed, I would much rather have a comprehensive quote including everything on it then a price and a brief description otherwise I end up going back and forth asking questions.

To do the work Cyberknight is asking I am assuming having never seen his house is tiles off, batons off, felt off, ridge tiles off and then redo felt bottom to top with overlaps, new batons (or existing if ok) then replace tiles bottom to top and finally redo the ridges.

If there is any lead this might need repairing/replacing as it will be mess with when lifting tiles. Any tiles broken in lifting will need replacing too.

Fascia and guttering is pretty much what it says on the tin but added complications can arise if the cladding meets a window and a new strip is needed as they are often glued onto the window frame. Fascias which are not in the best of conditions ideally need treating before overcladding to prevent rotting from the inside and consider retaining the unvented or vented fascia style so as not to cause problems with damp and condensation at a later date. Choice of guttering is interesting (black, white, square, half round, guards or not etc) and it is a skill in pitching it correctly so it drains.

I would also while the roof is off if not insulated consider adding in extra insulation.


----------



## Randomnerd (1 Jan 2021)

Seems cheap to me. 
Off a ladder I’d guess.
Like has been said, it’s a bit of trust on both sides if he doesn’t know you.
As a tradesman I always supply previous customer numbers if people want them to attest to a good job done ( I dont give them the grumpy sods’ numbers who were never satisfied😀)


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jan 2021)

cyberknight said:


> could have been the bottom i just remember the bit about removing 3 rows at a time  the usual thing in my house of dealing with my family , lack of sleep and lack of anything to de stress atm with the weather being so cack


Probably at this time of year doing it piecemeal is a good way to do it, normal way in summer is to remove the lot in one go & start again.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jan 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> Off a ladder I’d guess.


Might have his own tower.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Jan 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Is this normal ?
> We have had a good quote from a recommended builder to refelt and relay the roof tiles along with soffits and guttering for £2200 for a 3 bed semi , the builder is asking for £500 up front for materials



In my experience, not unusual to be asked for deposit for "materials", but, personally, I would not use any tradesman who wanted cash up front. If the materials for a job were a significant cost (from the itemised quote), I would be willing to consider stage payments. IMHO, in your example, the materials are not a significant cost.


----------



## MntnMan62 (1 Jan 2021)

Skibird said:


> Hubby is a very well sought after builder, and one of the things he is always surprised about, is the lack of information other builders leave out on their quotes, which leaves an opportunity to 'add things on'. His quotes basically state EVERYTHING he is going to do, and he always get's told this by clients. If your quote is not clear on what work is going to be done, that could be a worry, although it does seem to be the norm.



True. Some builders/contractors purposely leave stuff out so they can charge stuff later on. But it also depends on the job to be done. Some jobs you can't know what you will find until you start removing and demoing. Especially on a roof. You start to remove the old roof and expose the subroof/underlayment and you find rotted wood that needs to be replaced. No way to know what you will find. For stuff like that, the price for stuff found later should be quoted on a a sq. ft. basis. I have always tried to get at least three quotes for most jobs. And if one contractor mentiones things others don't, I use that as part of my evaluation process and helps to make the decision as to who to hire.


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2021)

cyberknight said:


> nothing is in stone yet all i have is a written quote done in a few mins whilst he was here i can always ask for a full one and ensure we get a contract before i hand over any moolah



Who is paying for scaffolding?


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jan 2021)

screenman said:


> Who is paying for scaffolding?


The guesses are he's doing it off a ladder but he may have his own tower


----------



## Beebo (1 Jan 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> £2,200 for a 3 bed semi is very cheap, does this include dry ridges or cemented ridges and new or the same ridges; at that price I am assuming it will be over cladding as opposed to ripping out wood and fitting plastic. Also do you require guard-eves to keep rubbish, dirty and little critters out?
> 
> I am also assuming he is working off a ladder? Are you happy to accept this risk or would you feel safer and happier with the insurance risk if he used scaffolding?
> 
> We were quoted for our kitchen extension to be refelted and the back to be redone with plastic cladding and new guttering about £2,500 so I’d expect the same again for the front.


Our neighbour had his semi done before Christmas. It costs £6500 with a full scaffold.


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> The guesses are he's doing it off a ladder but he may have his own tower



I would be worried about the job if he is intending to do full refelt without scaffolding..


----------



## Landsurfer (1 Jan 2021)

We had the roof re-felted and chimney and ridge pointed for £1600 ... he asked for nothing up front used no scaffolding, and he and his man did it in 2, 10 hour days ... he came recommended by 2 friends .. one a builder .... 2 years ago ... i went into the loft to inspect the felting before i paid him ... good work ... for an extra £50 he dropped a stainless steel liner down the chimney and fitted a second hand chimney pot ...
We often see his van around the Rotherham / Doncaster area and him and his mate wandering around roofs ....
As a youngster of 17 i worked as a roofer for a year before joining the RAF so had an idea of what to look for ....
£500 for materials up front ? I wouldn't .....


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> We had the roof re-felted and chimney and ridge pointed for £1600 ... he asked for nothing up front used no scaffolding, and he and his man did it in 2, 10 hour days ... he came recommended by 2 friends .. one a builder .... 2 years ago ... i went into the loft to inspect the felting before i paid him ... good work ... for an extra £50 he dropped a stainless steel liner down the chimney and fitted a second hand chimney pot ...
> We often see his van around the Rotherham / Doncaster area and him and his mate wandering around roofs ....
> As a youngster of 17 i worked as a roofer for a year before joining the RAF so had an idea of what to look for ....
> £500 for materials up front ? I wouldn't .....



I used to put up tv aerials for a living in 1974, do not like heights nowadays though. I have a feeling there are health and safety regs involved with roof work nowadays.


----------



## Slick (1 Jan 2021)

screenman said:


> I used to put up tv aerials for a living in 1974, do not like heights nowadays though. I have a feeling there are health and safety regs involved with roof work nowadays.


There are, since 1974.


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2021)

Slick said:


> There are, since 1974.



Wish they had some back then, I have a scar down the front of my leg from falling off a roof.


----------



## Landsurfer (1 Jan 2021)

Slick said:


> There are, since 1974.


Sorry guys there are no HSE regs ... only guidance ... Factorys Act .... now thats a different container of bi-valve molluscs


----------



## Slick (1 Jan 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> Sorry guys there are no HSE regs ... only guidance ... Factorys Act .... now thats a different container of bi-valve molluscs


Eh the health and safety at work regulation 74?

66 was the factories act if memory serves.


----------



## berty bassett (1 Jan 2021)

Not knowing exactly what he has priced up for it’s hard to give proper opinion
I do know I wouldn’t risk my life trying to redo a roof off a ladder or tower, if they are concrete tiles and the felt is knackered , then the tiles and batten is as well , but I don’t know if tile or slate or plain tile 
If it’s dry ridge and verge it would be bloody hard off a ladder same as if it is cement
If it is a total re-tile job all with new stuff then at that price I can’t see anyway of doing it without cutting corners
Rough guess scaffold 5-600
You count tiles roughly and phone merchant up to see how much , add on felt batten nails soffit fascia skip gutter-take off the price you were given , divide by 3 then divide again by 2 - that is how much roughly they will be getting a day for the job - bet it doesn’t work out a lot for walking up and down a roof


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jan 2021)

Bad practice as others have said, not a good sign of his cash situation + lots of builders having issues.


----------



## Landsurfer (1 Jan 2021)

Slick said:


> Eh the health and safety at work regulation 74?
> 
> 66 was the factories act if memory serves.


Health and Safety at Work Regulation 1974 is the enabling act for Guidance to be given ... if you fail to follow guidance, without reasonable cause, you can be exposed to criminal charge ...


----------



## Slick (1 Jan 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> Health and Safety at Work Regulation 1974 is the enabling act for Guidance to be given ... if you fail to follow guidance, without reasonable cause, you can be exposed to criminal charge ...


It's law.


----------



## Slick (1 Jan 2021)

You can't be prosecuted for not following guidance, but you can for not following the regulation.


----------



## newts (1 Jan 2021)

From HSE ;-
*Roof edges and openings*

Falls from roof edges occur on both commercial and domestic projects and on new build and refurbishment jobs. Many deaths occur each year involving smaller builders working on the roof of domestic dwellings



 
*Sloping roofs: *sloping roofs require scaffolding to prevent people or materials falling from the edge. You must also fit edge protection to the eaves of any roof and on terraced properties to the rear as well as the front. Where work is of short duration (tasks measured in minutes), properly secured ladders to access the roof and proper roof ladders may be used.

https://www.hse.gov.uk/construction/safetytopics/roofwork.htm


----------



## iandg (1 Jan 2021)

Currently renovating a cottage. Had to pay deposits/staged payments for heating, bathroom and 1 builder who is rebuilding chimneys. Other builder (doing internal work), joiner, electrician, plumber and roofer did not need a deposit. The project is being managed by the joiner and he bills me monthly for work done.


----------



## Chris S (1 Jan 2021)

What if you pay the £500 and he then want's more money before he will carry out or complete the work? If you refuse you lose the £500. If you agree you stand to lose even more money. You'd be in the same sort of situation as an advance fee scam victim.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jan 2021)

So many suspicious people on this forum


----------



## MntnMan62 (1 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> So many suspicious people on this forum



I wouldn't say supsicious. I'd say careful. When it comes to money then anyone should follow certain protocols. When hiring people to do work, don't stick yourself out there if it doesn't seem appropriate.


----------



## Goldenretriever (2 Jan 2021)

Without scaffolding what's he going to do with the tiles that have been removed? I only started roofiing in my fifties on my own projects, but have been helping my friend who's a builder ocasionally on his difficult jobs. Any job involving tile removal, felt and battening he would never do without scaffolding. It's not only safer, but makes the job so much easier when you have a stable platform to store materials on.


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2021)

Could you pay the deposit with a credit card?


----------



## Skibird (2 Jan 2021)

MntnMan62 said:


> True. Some builders/contractors purposely leave stuff out so they can charge stuff later on. But it also depends on the job to be done. Some jobs you can't know what you will find until you start removing and demoing. Especially on a roof. You start to remove the old roof and expose the subroof/underlayment and you find rotted wood that needs to be replaced. No way to know what you will find. For stuff like that, the price for stuff found later should be quoted on a a sq. ft. basis. I have always tried to get at least three quotes for most jobs. And if one contractor mentiones things others don't, I use that as part of my evaluation process and helps to make the decision as to who to hire.


Absolutely, and a good builder/roofer will point this out to the client/state it in their quote, if there is ANY possibility that additional work may be required. Also, a good contractor will be in demand, so if yours is available 'the next day' etc, you should ask why (there may be a genuine reason).


----------



## TissoT (2 Jan 2021)

Being a builder: 2.2 is cheap for the work quoted.
The scaffold alone would be 1500 minimum.

So Iam guessing there is no scaffold to work off
It would be impossible to get a good quality job with out it.


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2021)

Thinking about this, if he is anything like the roofers I have called then he is not likely to even turn up to collect the deposit.


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2021)

TissoT said:


> Being a builder: 2.2 is cheap for the work quoted.
> The scaffold alone would be 1500 minimum.
> 
> So Iam guessing there is no scaffold to work off
> Its impossible to get a good quality job with out it.



I was thinking the same for the scaffold, it is the same as I paid when I built this house.


----------



## TissoT (2 Jan 2021)

screenman said:


> I was thinking the same for the scaffold, it is the same as I paid when I built this house.


Where is he going to store the original tiles (to replace) whilst he lays the new felt.


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2021)

TissoT said:


> Where is he going to store the original tiles (to replace) whilst he lays the new felt.



I agree, I cannot see how the job can be done well without scaffold. I have some going up here in a few weeks as I have a leak on one of my dormers, I expect the scaffolding to come to £500 just for that.


----------



## Skibird (2 Jan 2021)

Whatever you decide to do, get everything down in writing and ask about/take into account:

Scaffold - who pays
What felt will they be using - you want breathable
Broken tiles - what happens if tiles can't be re-used (extra cost for new ones)
Skip - who pays for it / site left clean and tidy
Batons - you need treated


----------



## Landsurfer (2 Jan 2021)

Just been chatting to my friend John as we where walking the dogs ... he's a " jobbing" builder ... does everything from plumbing to building extensions .... he loves scaffold on a job ... he reckons he can make a huge profit on it as customers never ask for the actual costs of scaffold, he just trots out the HSE mantra and they nod and accept ... He also routinely doubles the cost of skips ... and he never advertises, he gets all his work from customer recommendations .... and he never asks for money up front. 
I'm in the wrong job !!


----------



## oldworld (2 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> So many suspicious people on this forum


Possibly many people on this Forum who've been stung.


----------



## oldworld (2 Jan 2021)

That does sound awfully cheap for a roof.
If, and only if, I knew the builder would I give him some money up front. On a large job I'd rather do it in staged payments.
Your builder sounds ultra cautious or is just starting out and doesn't have the money to cover the cost of the materials.


----------



## Orangey (2 Jan 2021)

Too many alarm bells for me! The money up front is the least of it.

My biggest issue - rated people! All these types of 'check my trade' sites are riddled with chancers and a good tradesman would avoid them or have no need to use them. This guy for example - okay, seems nice, good (genuine?) reviews. Oh look, he's done a super kitchen ..... but you want an experienced roofer, not a kitchen fitter!


----------



## Skibird (2 Jan 2021)

Orangey said:


> Too many alarm bells for me! The money up front is the least of it.
> 
> My biggest issue - rated people! All these types of 'check my trade' sites are riddled with chancers and a good tradesman would avoid them or have no need to use them. This guy for example - okay, seems nice, good (genuine?) reviews. Oh look, he's done a super kitchen ..... but you want an experienced roofer, not a kitchen fitter!


So true, and a personal recommendation is the best route to go down.


----------



## iandg (2 Jan 2021)

Aye, getting the roofer to start work is holding our renovation up.


----------



## bikingdad90 (2 Jan 2021)

Skibird said:


> So true, and a personal recommendation is the best route to go down.


Yes, ours roofer coming to do the extension roof is a personal recommendation from a relative who had him over to do some work on their renovation/grand design, he’s done a good job so happy to have him do ours. For the back of the house he quoted a similar price to @cyberknight and then roughly the same again to put fascias and guttering on the front side as scaffold is required to get to the two apex points as they are so high.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (2 Jan 2021)

I've had some great tradespeople from the My Builder website, you put your job up and tradespeople reply and you chose who you want. They have feedback from other jobs they have done. I've not had any bad ones from this, they have all been good. I have had some bad experiences with people who advertise in local magazines etc and people with excellent online reviews.


----------



## Banjo (4 Jan 2021)

Apologies if this is already covered but have you any way of speaking to a previous customer? You need to speak to real people not go by reviews left on internet sites

.I know someone who was badly ripped off by a builder who was very highly rated on some trades . Com type website.probably reviews left by mates and family members.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Jan 2021)

Getting another quote from another builder who did behind us , its all a waiting game atm anyway as im waiting on the bank to approve the lending as we are getting the downstairs toilet put in if we can .we had a kitchen loan and its secured on the property so need their ok for the bank to lend us more


----------

